# Wohlhaupter Boring Head Arbor



## petertha (Feb 8, 2016)

I see these boring heads come up for sale occasionally, usually brutally expensive if they are in nice shape. Unfortunately, they typically have an arbor like MT# or Cat# that is different than my (R8) mill spindle. I was wondering if any of you know if/how the arbor can be removed & replaced with an R8? Specifically I would be looking at one of the smaller units UPA 1,2 or 3. I downloaded a set of operating instructions, but they don't really show the arbor as a removable part of the assembly like other boring heads.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a few and I just slip an R8 to MT2 sleeve on it . Cheap fix .


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 8, 2016)

I've got some Criterions with straight shanks.
Fit a standard collet.
Seem to hold without any problems.

Daryl
MN


----------



## mksj (Feb 8, 2016)

They show the shank/head is removable for some models, might vary by vintage as some of the older ones had a fixed shank. Have also seen the MT2 to R8 adapter used. Problem would be that a factory R8 adapter even if you could find one, would be frightfully expensive.  I have not seen interchangeable shanks listed in the parts manuals. I have seen a few NOS UPA3 R8 come up for sale recently. Two things of note where that you need the factory special wrenches for the head, and a posting noted that Wohlhaupter repairs but no longer sell these heads.
http://www.wohlhaupterus.com/en/products/pdf/Wohlhaupter_6003_UPA_Heads.pdf
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-...334897?hash=item210924e9f1:g:a98AAOSwqYBWpqDS


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/...searchterm=adapter+r8+to+mt2&navid=4287924065

We have options here


----------



## petertha (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for replies. I guess I never understood how those R8/MT adapters worked. Does the MT tang on the end engage a corresponding pocket inside the R8 adapter shell? Or is it just a friction fit between the mating surfaces that prevents tool rotation? Thanks for heads up on discontinuation, I suspected that might be the case. The radial feed feature is so cool but I hardly think I could justify the $ outlay for work I'm doing.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

So .................Wolhopter MT to R8 . They are out there .






( MT tapers are locking tapers regardless of tangs )

My motto is and was when starting out . Tools and $$$ can be replaced . The time wasted trying to use substandard tooling is irretrievable . You will never get it back .  Such holds true for everything in life .


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 9, 2016)

I used a Wohlhaupter Boring/Facing Head for 6 years on a DeVlieg boring mill back in the day, no doubt they are top of the line.  When it came time to buy a boring/facing head for my Bridgeport I lucked up on an early Enco model made in France, the name of the actual manufacturer escapes me at the moment but there is a thread on them on the net.  Just for S&G's I googled "boring facing head r8 shank" and ran up on one:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enco-boring-facing-head-R8-/151974411757


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

DeVlieg horizontal sprialmatic boring mill . At the full length of travel on the spindle . TIR was .0002 . The best of the best . When we shut down , ours went to NASA .


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 14, 2016)

petertha said:


> I see these boring heads come up for sale occasionally, usually brutally expensive if they are in nice shape. Unfortunately, they typically have an arbor like MT# or Cat# that is different than my (R8) mill spindle. I was wondering if any of you know if/how the arbor can be removed & replaced with an R8? Specifically I would be looking at one of the smaller units UPA 1,2 or 3. I downloaded a set of operating instructions, but they don't really show the arbor as a removable part of the assembly like other boring heads.
> 
> View attachment 121702


I understand the newer ones have removable shanks, though swapping to another shank will cost a lot.  Many of the older units had integral shanks.  I've been looking for a UPA3 with the 40xold Deckel thread - for several years.  I've tried to deal on a couple, but as you stated, the price is high.  I don't question that the price may well be worth it, but hard for a home guy to pony up that much cash on a tool I wouldn't use a lot.


----------



## petertha (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been trying to find Youtube video showing the aspect I'm most interested in & now I'm wondering.... Am I even correct that this boring head facilitates the cutting tool being able to smoothly traverse radially outward from an inner set point diameter to a larger diameter set point under power? I see 2 little 'stops' on the head & a knob that I heard switches from one mode position to another (which I presumed was lock & traverse).  If so, how does it work? How do you control the traverse rate?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes , that is what the head does . You set stops that it will dis-engage the radial feed at a given diameter .


----------



## petertha (Feb 26, 2016)

My OP was regarding Wohlhaupter.  But this R8 Enco 'Interstate' was pointed out to me. I never know what to make of the clones anymore - is it a bad Chinese copy of a semi decent Taiwanese copy of a ...
Does anyone have any direct experience?
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INLMPI?P...1123&PMPAGE=56


----------



## glidingskygod11 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a UPA 1 boring head which had an ISO 40 taper on it. I turned the taper down to ISO 30 without any problems. I now have a milling machine with an R8 taper. If you grip the body with the flat part in a machine vice the taper shank can be unscrewed from the body with the aid of a large spanner. I bought an R8 blank taper which has a soft end. It can then be machined for the register and then threaded internally 22 mm metric fine to accept the boring head.


----------

